# Bluescreen bei Windows-Installation



## holzmensch (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neue Hardware gekauft (RAM, Motherboard, Prozessor, Festplatte). Das alte Windows läuft komischer Weise einwandfrei, dennoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass es die Leistung der neuen Hardware dämmt. Deswegen wollte ich mein Windows auf der neuen Festplatte neuaufsetzen.

Nun kommt das Problem, bei der Installation im BIOS oder auch im alten Windows kriege ich ein Bluescreen respektive Fehlermeldung. Woran könnte es liegen? Wäre für Ratschläge dankbar!

gruß


----------



## sheel (30. Mai 2012)

Hi

Welche Nummern sind am Bluescreen zu sehen?


----------



## holzmensch (31. Mai 2012)

> 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0x8672711E, 0x83A40B3C, 0x93A40720)
> 
> intelppm.sys - Adress 0x85D4011E base at 0x85D3F000 Datestamp 0x4a5bbf07




So siehts aus, aber wenn ich intel schon lese, dann wirds wohl was am Prozessor sein, oder?


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (31. Mai 2012)

Indirekt... Kann es sein, dass der alte Prozessor ein Intel-Teil war un der neue ein AMD?


----------



## holzmensch (1. Juni 2012)

Ist umgekehrt. Der alte war AMD der neue ist i7 Intel-Teil. Was kann ich denn da machen? Habe die alte Festplatte abgestöpselt und auch die Neue versucht wegzulassen. Kommt immer das Selbe. Habe auch nur ein RAM Riegel, deswegen kann ich es nicht mit RAM testen. Der Riegel steht übrigens im zweiten Slot, weil es so in der Motherboardanleitung stand. Hoffe könnt mir helfen!

Grüße


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (1. Juni 2012)

Dann wundert es mich eigentlich. Also die inetlppm.sys ist im Prizip dafür zuständig, dass der Intel-CPU sozusagen up-to-date bleibt. Wenn jetzt der Intel-CPU gegen einen AMD augetauscht wird, merkt die intelppm.sys das scheinbar nit (bzw. will es nicht merken) und bleibt weiterhin aktiv, was eben zu einem Bluescreen führen kann.

Aber dann muss auch ich derzeit passen, sorry.


----------



## holzmensch (2. Juni 2012)

Hmm, hilft da vielleicht ein BIOS reset oä? Es kann doch jetzt nicht sein, dass ich nun kein Windows neuaufsetzen kann mit der Software... oO


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (2. Juni 2012)

Wie weit kommst du denn mit dem installieren von XP?

Meine Überlegung wäre nämlich eher, die intelppm.sys mal aufzusuchen. Bedeutet, dass du von der Windows-CD bootest, und beim Willkommenbildschirm R drückst. In die dann auftauchende Konsole schreibst du
"disable intelppm"
danach schreibst du "exit". GUck einfach ob du es dann mit der Installation schaffst. Aber eigentlich dürfte die intelppm.sys bei einer Neuinstallation auch noch gar nicht vorhanden sein...


----------



## holzmensch (3. Juni 2012)

Also im Windows kommt bei ca 40% eine Fehlermeldung und Abbruch. Im Bios komme ich nicht bis zum Menu, Bluescreen kommt bei den Ladebalken. Ich werde mal mit disable intelppm probieren. Trotzdem finde ich das alles komisch. Auf der neuen Festplatte sind von der Windowsinstallation irgendwelche temporären Dateien, sodass ich schon beim booten die Auswahl habe, ob ich in die Installation reingehe oder das alte Windows starte.


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (3. Juni 2012)

Nutzt du die alte Fetplatte weiterhin? Weil dann kann es sein dass es Probleme gibt mit zwei Windowssystemen. Da bräuchtest du dann dualboot...


----------



## holzmensch (4. Juni 2012)

Die alte wollte ich nur solange drinlassen, bis ich alle Dateien, die ich brauche, rüberkopiert habe.


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (6. Juni 2012)

Probier mal für die Installation die alte Platte rauszunehmen.


----------



## holzmensch (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habe alles probiert und nichts hat geholfen. Habe BIOS auf die default-Werte zurückgesetzt und dann kam auch kein Bluescreen mehr, doch jetzt bricht er die Installation bei 84% ab, Gott weiß warum... Da steht dass irgendwelche Dateien fehlen. Kann mir einen evtl helfen?

Vielen Dank 

PS:
Der folgende Fehler erscheint immer bei der Installation. Habe schon verschiedene Windowsversionen runtergeladen um sicherzugehen, dass meine nicht kaputt ist, aber immer wieder das selbe!

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-14977658/fehler.jpg.html


----------



## Zvoni (5. Juli 2012)

Und ganz einfach mal die Fehler-Nummer in Google eingeben hat auch nichts gebracht?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/973455
http://www.drwindows.de/windows-anl...ng-0x80070001-bei-der-vista-installation.html


----------

